# never realized



## The Great Goose

How good inland is. I always looked to the coast and the ocean but inland is good too. Im blown away and soon im going to do more exploring.


----------



## Wyatt earp

The Great Goose said:


> How good inland is. I always looked to the coast and the ocean but inland is good too. Im blown away and soon im going to do more exploring.




Post pictures

.


----------



## The Great Goose

bear513 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> How good inland is. I always looked to the coast and the ocean but inland is good too. Im blown away and soon im going to do more exploring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pictures
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 im being gang stalked. Sorry.


----------



## Wyatt earp

The Great Goose said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> How good inland is. I always looked to the coast and the ocean but inland is good too. Im blown away and soon im going to do more exploring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pictures
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im being gang stalked. Sorry.
Click to expand...



Not you, inland


----------



## The Great Goose

bear513 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> How good inland is. I always looked to the coast and the ocean but inland is good too. Im blown away and soon im going to do more exploring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pictures
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im being gang stalked. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not you, inland
Click to expand...

Everyone can work out from photos, where you are.


----------



## skye

want to puke


----------



## The Great Goose

skye said:


> want to puke


Why?


----------



## The Great Goose

skye said:


> want to puke


Why?


----------



## The Great Goose

Aboriginals had to go inland to avoid invaders, so maybe i should to avoid mountian folk?


----------



## The Great Goose

Wow, im living in Tron! The sunrise is purple over the city!


----------



## theliq

The Great Goose said:


> How good inland is. I always looked to the coast and the ocean but inland is good too. Im blown away and soon im going to do more exploring.


Goose,once in your life time you should fly over Lake Eyre,in a flood........It is BRILLIANT..steve,watching all the rivers flowing and the lake flooding is a sight to behold,wildlife,birdlife and the magic of the flora bursting into flower


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> want to puke


Yes Skye why such a response!!!!!!!


----------

